

'Big Bang' Isn't Porn, So Why Is China Censoring Hollywood? - socrateslee
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-05-14/-big-bang-isn-t-porn-so-why-is-china-censoring-hollywood-.html

======
jqm
Doesn't "Big Bang" have at least one gay character? (disclaimer... I have only
seen tiny portions of the show).

Maybe this is the reason?

------
socrateslee
take control is everything

